# Bare spots under budgie's wing



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey, everyone!

I have a question. I noticed recently that Ernie has some bare patches underneath his wings. Is this normal? Is he feather-plucking?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's perfectly normal to see some skin on both sides underneath the wings.
For peace of mind, you can post a couple of photos of the area.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks! I was worried.


----------

